# SVA TEST????



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi folks.
Can you please confirm that an RV does NOT need an SVA test to be registered. Im 99.9% sure ive read on a government site that motorhomes are exempt from this test but cant for the life of me remember where ive seen it and after looking at the followup to my other post it mentions that one might be needed.

Just want to be sure.

Thanks


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Darren, assuming your 2005 Chateau was previously owned in the USA (i.e. is not a new vehicle which has been sitting at the dealership, unregistered for the last 12+ months) you should be exempt from SVA - at least for now....there is a lot of speculation going on as to whether or not the ministry are going to make SVA compulsory across the board.

I take it you put a tape measure on your new acquisition prior to purchase?? I know the Chateau is present on the DVLA/SMMT "approved" list but this is not to be relied on as "gospel".

Oh, and say "Hi" to Bernarr for me :wink: 

Cheers
Linda


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

There's something in the DFT document about there being a 6500kg upper limit for eligibility for the SVA.

>>> SEE HERE <<<

However, it reads like you'd _want _ to submit your vehicle for test :?

Gerald


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

*SVA TEST*

Hi. Thanks for that. Yes i put a tape meaure on it. Looks like if they get snotty i will have to remove the awning but it is still within the limit.

I assume you know RV Exports then?? He did come very highly recommended but its still good to get a recommendation from someone who has has experience of his services.

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Dazzer.....Yes, we do.....hit the email button at the bottom of this post and I shall give you some background info. I can't send you a PM as you are not yet subscribed.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## Alan1234 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yer Tiz:

The only pre-registration test is the annual MoT test. Motor caravans and ambulances are exempt from the Type Approval and Single Vehicle Approval described above. New imported motor caravans and hearses are subject to roadworthiness (MoT) testing three years after first UK registration and every year thereafter. New imported ambulances are subject to MoT testing one year after first UK registration and every year thereafter. A motor caravan, that has been used on roads outside Britain before being imported, is subject to annual MoT testing three years after the date of manufacture. An imported ambulance previously used abroad is subject to annual MoT testing one year after the date of manufacture.

From one of these:
http://www.dvla.gov.uk/vehicles/exptimpt.htm
Customs - http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/
Duty & VAT - http://tinyurl.com/ebzlz
VCA (Vehicle Type Approval) - http://tinyurl.com/z4vxt

Thanks to John and Sandy
(keep your fingers crossed for their attempt to Reg. !)

Alan Poole


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhomes and SVA*

Hello

As I understand it, a motorhome is exempt from the test, but you can have the vehicle tested off your own volition.

Rapide561


----------

